# Slow java moss?



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Any ideas as to why my java moss isn't really growing? It's a greenish brownish color and hasn't grown any since I put it in the tank about two months ago. My Java ferns grow fine and so does my amazon sword. I use two 23 watt 6500k bulbs on my 33 gal tank which has a foot print of 36"X12". Mainly use fish poo as fertilizer with dose of Nutrafin Plant Gro every 10-12 days.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't get mine to grow well either. I gave up on a clump I was trying to nurse back to health. When I pulled it off the rock it was on, a little bit stuck. Now that part is growing, really slowly, but at least it is green.

Chessie


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I just find it odd because most sites or people that I've talked to say it grows quite quickly and aggressive. Although I can also kill Duckweed which apparently is quite a feat, I've figured out the abundance of current that used to be in my tank killed the duckweed though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hard to say. You have enough light. Mine stagnated when I first got it about 15 months ago or so but once it started to grow it took off. I had about 3lbs of it at one time.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully it will, I love the look of a nice mat of java moss!


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love java moss and I usually see it just taking off right away with little acclimation time needed. My christmas and flame mosses however tend to always need a month or two until they get acclimated enough to put out new growth. Hopefully your java moss perks up sooner than later!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It can take a while to get going IME but that was in low light. Once it does I'm pulling it out in handfuls. It will grow best when spread out thinly and tied down to something.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

im having the same problem with mine as well, i have mine in a fiberglass screen so the cichlids cant pick at it, its not really started coming through at all on either tank i have it in, i also have it tied to one of my decorations and its grown very little, ive had mine going on a month and a half or so


----------

